

VimConf - flippingbits
http://www.vimconf.org/

======
rudle
As far as topics are concerned, I'd really like to see a vim plugin created
from start to finish. The tutorials and docs that exist leave a lot to be
desired, and this seems like a nice venue to demonstrate (and explain!) the
capabilities of the vim plugin system.

~~~
sasha-dv
While this is an excellent topic for advanced vim users, I suspect that the
majority of us would benefit more from a _"Beyond the basics"_ topic.

I'm comfortable with using vim to edit files now and then, but for that role
any editor will do. Now I'm willing to invest some time to learn how to
harness the full power of vim. Signed up.

~~~
swaroop
There is a chapter on Vim scripting in my online book, please take a look and
let me know your feedback - <http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Vim_en:Scripting>

------
petercooper
Separate to Vim, this concept should become more popular. Real world
conferences have their place, for sure, but some topics are avoided as they
probably wouldn't break even, and seeing more things like this would be great.

~~~
joeybeninghove
In fact, that's one of the reasons I'm working on building CastingCode.tv
(<http://castingcode.tv>) as a platform to serve both ad-hoc and organized
live coding events to the web. :)

~~~
wingerlang
Are you the same creator as vimconf? The sites look alike and so did the
emails (subject atleast, did not open). Are you the submitter of this? Why two
different usernames if so. And why promote them both??

~~~
joeybeninghove
I am indeed the same person behind both CastingCode.tv and VimConf. However, I
did not submit this VimConf article to HN. That was done by somebody else and
I had no idea it was being submitted, so it took me by surprise.

------
xbryanx
Anyone know some Vim luminaries who'd be good "keynote" speakers/demo-ers? I'd
vote for Drew Neil - <http://vimcasts.org/about>

~~~
wyclif
Tim Pope.

~~~
stevelosh
I'd love Tim Pope to do a presentation about creating Vim plugins.

------
illuminated
When I saw the URL my first thought was that it's a collaborative repo of
vim's conf files, snippets, etc...

~~~
bulte-rs
That's what dotshare.it (no affiliation whatsoever) is for. The whole idea
sounds nice though.

~~~
tvon
And <http://dotfiles.org/> (though I haven't looked there in years).

------
davidbalbert
I am so excited about this! Watching other people use vim has been the most
valuable part of my vim education. I think this is going to be a great venue
for it.

Edit: I'm also clueless when it comes to vimscript. It would be nice to see
some stuff on that.

------
dadro
This event looks promising. Interacting with other Vim users really helped me
get over the initial Vim learning curve. For any devs that use OSX and want to
test the Vim waters, checkout Vico (<http://www.vicoapp.com>). It is a
Textmate-esque editor with Vim bindings.

------
wingerlang
Signed up. Id like to use vim since i like the concept but it seems so damn
hard to get into. The post yesterday "learn vim progressively" was interesting
though.

Not sure i know what it is though. I really like VS debugger and programming
in C#, C++ (both with VS). So, what exactly will i give up if i switch to vim?

~~~
jamenzin
I recently took the plunge. I had been using e-TextEditor for everything but
.NET, and VS for .NET. Now I'm using gVim for the majority of my editing for
all languages I am working in. However, I still use Visual Studio with
ReSharper for certain things: debugging, intellisense (only when I'm stuck;
I'm trying not to rely on it much. you can also use vim plugins or create your
own to let you quickly jump to MSDN and find something), and editing
project/solution configuration.

Alternatively, you could use ViEmu (emulator plugin for VS, amongst other MS
things), but I like the split buffers so I haven't gone down that path.

In summary, I don't think it's an all or nothing deal. You should use the best
tools for the job. I think using Vim will make you more productive for plenty,
but not all tasks.

~~~
Will_Price
I might be wrong here as I'm relatively new to vim and haven't used VS, but
I'm pretty sure omnicompletion is the equivalent of intellisense in vim,
<http://vnfiles.ign.com/ects/css-tricks/VideoCast-101.mov>

~~~
gerds
IntelliSense knows the library, omnicompletion just autocompletes similar
words in the current file.

~~~
tpope
Grandparent was correct. Vim's basic completion is "similar words in the
current file" (plus some other things), but omnicomplete is an arbitrary
algorithm that can get pretty fancy. For example, in Ruby, omnicomplete on
3.14.tr will include truncate, while omnicomplete on [[1, 2]].tr will include
transpose.

------
Omnipresent
I know this is off topic but would you mind sharing how you created a special
link that can be passed to earn credit?

Are there plugins/gems for something like this or was this made from scratch?

~~~
swatermasysk
Vimconf is currently running on www.kickofflabs.com (I am a co-founder). The
link sharing is a recent feature addition.

------
astrofinch
I've never understood people's obsession with vim. I used it for a few months,
then timed myself doing the same tasks with vim and gedit. Gedit was faster by
a significant margin.

~~~
Marwy
Do you mind telling what was faster? I'm really curious.

~~~
astrofinch
The vim tutorial.

Click-and-type is really quite fast once you try to master it. Double-click to
select a token, triple-click to select a line, etc. On a laptop (or on a
Kinesis Advantage (awesome ergonomic keyboard) with a center-mounted touchpad)
the mouse isn't much of a context switch.

------
PedroCandeias
Cool idea. Signed up. I've been using vim just for editing config files
remotely and now I'd like to start exploring it a bit more.

------
preek
Cool idea, as a 10a+ user of VIM, I wanted to sign up. Unfortunately my 'email
does not seem to be valid'.

~~~
joeybeninghove
Yes, sorry about that preek. I am currently working with my provider to get
the email issue resolved. Keep an eye on @vimconf and I will update everyone
once it gets fixed. Thanks!

------
almost
I'm an Emacs user but I'm really curious about modal editing and composability
of Vim commands. Signed up!

------
d0m
Signed up and I spread the word :) Great initiative!

------
ferengi31337
Does it strike anyone else as a bit funny that a promoter of vim would send
HTML e-mail?

~~~
duck
I write HTML in vim all the time. :-)

------
davedx
550 lines of css! I hope he has ctags :)

